# OSONS  ????



## Skinny (6 Mar 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but......

Can any one tell me what unit has a advar with gold wings and a sword in the middle....with the word OSONS   under it?
I found it the other day.

thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2005)

The Special Service Force that was stood up in Pet aroound 1976.


----------



## Jungle (6 Mar 2005)

... and stood down around 1992.


----------



## Skinny (6 Mar 2005)

Thanks guys!
Do you have any info on what this unit did and if it was on any missions?

thanks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Mar 2005)

Try a search with "SSF" and also Mr. Dorosh's site here,
http://www.canadiansoldiers.com


----------



## Skinny (6 Mar 2005)

I still didn't find anything on OSONS can someone give me some info?

Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Mar 2005)

2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group
(formerly the Special Service Force (1977-1995))

http://www.army.dnd.ca/cfb_petawawa/units/2cmbghq/CMBGTemplateHistory.asp


----------



## Inch (6 Mar 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> I still didn't find anything on OSONS can someone give me some info?
> 
> Thanks



OSONS was the motto of the SSF. It translates to "Let us dare". What are you looking for?


----------



## ZipperHead (6 Mar 2005)

I thought it stood for "Oral Sex or No Sex...". 

You have to admit that it was a fairly cheeseball rip-off of the SAS motto, and emblem.

Al


----------



## Skinny (6 Mar 2005)

I was just wondering what they did and if they were in any missions.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2005)

SSF - Saturdays and Sundays Fu**ed

The SSF were a Canadian Brigade with Airborne capabilities.  The CAR were one of its Infantry Units.  Its troops partook in NATO and UN taskings, like any other Canadian Bde.  They served in Cyprus, Norway and the Arctic on deployments.  They trained with other Allied Nations around the world.  

With the exception of their Airborne capabilities, they were just another Canadian Brigade, but with a discernible higher morale.


----------

